# Official Thread: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Chicago Bulls



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*OFFICIAL THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Chicago Bulls*

<center><font size=5><font color=red> Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=black>Chicago Bulls</font></font></center>

<center>1-31-03








*<font color=red>VS</font>*







</center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_







*VS*
















*VS*















*VS*








</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (28-16) Chicago (17-28)*</font></center>


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hey Loyal....added the OFFICIAL THREAD..*

to YOUR post since there was not an OFFICIAL thread started and figured U might have intended for yours to be that.....in any case, it is a good start of an OFFICIAL thread with your key matchups....thanks...

I say, NO WAY the Blazers allow the Bulls to beat them again. THIS ONE COULD get ugly..

Blazers blow out the Bulls....nuff said.


----------



## Love It Live (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes Bama, the Bulls will be reacting to the positive message sent to them by Bill after the last game.

Blazers 116 Bulls 82

Can't wait to see the quotes after this one.


PS - If that really happens I call the "Official Cartwright has lost his team" thread.


----------



## Love It Live (Jan 3, 2003)

Is Williams really returning tonight?

JWill shooting for Saturday?

After the last game, it might be prudent to sit out just one more.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls by 18, 103-85.

Fizer flips off Cartwright and tells him he is a "F'n Embarassment" after Fizer explodes for 30 and 8.


----------



## Love It Live (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Bulls by 18, 103-85.
> 
> Fizer flips off Cartwright and tells him he is a "F'n Embarassment" after Fizer explodes for 30 and 8.


What about Brunson? Does he get any love?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

The article I read at chicagosports.com made it sound like Jay was playing tonight. He said he'd be a different man in the Portland game, etc.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

portland is 28-16. 13-6 at home. 7-3 last ten games and have lost their last game. 

Bulls are, 17-28. 2-21 on the road. 4-6 last ten games. 

Portland is 10-4 since they lost to us at UC. Two of those 4 losses were at home. Suns and timberwolves. 

Chandler had 27 points 18 rebounds and 2 blocks the last time these teams played. He was also 9-10 in free throws. Williams had 9 points and 9 assists. JC DNP

Bulls are 6-8 since that game.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey, What happened to *MY* official thread!?  

Rasheed's back - Blazers by gobs.

~ABM


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

It's time for the Bulls to put out the Blazers' fire again:

Bulls 101
Blazers 94


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

If you guys would like to talk about the game before and after it happens, you all are cordially invited to the Portland Trail Blazer forum:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14

Thanks. :yes:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls get killed, road woes continue. I doubt I'll even watch this game tonight. Got better things to do because its Friiiiiiiday.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I just don't see a win here. Hopefully Fizer and Jay come out fired up, but I can't see Portland letting this one get away. Couple their thirst for revenge with our general impotence on the road, and I see this as being the first big blow-out in a while.

Let's hope not.

*Go Bulls!*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Love It Live</b>!
> 
> 
> What about Brunson? Does he get any love?


Oh, I'm sorry, I'm sorry.

After the win, Rick Bruson shanks Bill Cartwright in the showers, which opens a head coaching vacancy for the greatest franchise on Earth.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry, I'm sorry.
> ...


LOL. I think that would open up another spot on our 15 man roster, too


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL. I think that would open up another spot on our 15 man roster, too


Good point. Should we start a thread on which one would be missed more?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Lizzy's Predictions

Upon arriving at the arena Jalen, who is an 8 year veteran and should know better, sees the words Rose Garden and gets extremely confused. Tells the press "How can a guy have an arena named after him and not make the all-star team?" 

Rasheed Wallace is suspended from the game prior to tip off because during warm-ups one of his 3-pointers hits the iron, bounces long and hits Joey Crawford in the face. 

Pippen will be asked about Krause in a pre-game interview. He won't hold back.

Sabonis will get his career high in offensive rebounds over Marshall and Blount. 

Garbage time will start at 2:37 left in the 2nd quarter

The P-Town fans will think garbage time started when they hear the words "At guard 6'5" from Austin Peay - Trenton Hassell."

Most Blazer fans will assume that the Bulls are trying for LeBron when they see Blount "unsnap."

If everyone gets a free taco if the Blazers score 100 then everyone will get a free taco.

Rose complains to an official at some point.

Dale Davis and Marcus Fizer have a stare-off.

And Retros shank thing will happen, too.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Lizzy's Predictions
> 
> Upon arriving at the arena Jalen, who is an 8 year veteran and should know better, sees the words Rose Garden and gets extremely confused. Tells the press "How can a guy have an arena named after him and not make the all-star team?"
> ...


LOL :laugh: :laugh: 

You Bull fans are pretty cool! Lizzy in particular! :yes:


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

BC's F'kn comment fires the Bulls up for an upset!! 

Look for Hassel (yes Hassel), to have a decent game.


Bulls 102
Blazers 99 

:yes: :yes:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Bulls lose.

Williams scores 14, and 7.

I'm going out to dinnner tonight.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

That was hilarious Lizzy! I loved it so much, I thought I'd pick up the tradition by borrowing your satire and adding some new wrinkles!



> Upon arriving at the arena Jalen, who is an 8 year veteran and should know better, sees the words Rose Garden and gets extremely confused.


Rose appears dumbfounded at first, but begins to smile ever so slyly as he's heard to mutter, "Hell yeah! All Jordan got was a damn statue!"



> Rasheed Wallace is suspended from the game prior to tip off


...for going after an 80-year old lady in a wheelchair who keeps yelling, "leave my son Timmy Donaghy alone you freakin' thug!"



> Pippen will be asked about Krause in a pre-game interview.


Without hesitation he boldly proclaims, "bread and water doesn't build a Fat Man, KRISPY KREMES builds a FAT MAN!"



> Sabonis will get his career high in offensive rebounds


...as Cartwright stomps his foot and yells, "Fizer, you F-ing embarrassment - block out Sabonis NOT Blount!"



> Garbage time will start at 2:37 left in the 2nd quarter


Assuring Eddy Curry of at least 30 seconds of playing time tonight.



> The P-Town fans will think garbage time started when they hear the words "At guard 6'5" from Austin Peay - Trenton Hassell."


But they'll know we're serious when we trot out Hoiberg, Blount and Brunson off the bench. 



> Most Blazer fans will assume that the Bulls are trying for LeBron when they see Blount "unsnap."


Most woman will head for the exits (if you get my drift).



> If everyone gets a free taco if the Blazers score 100 then everyone will get a free taco.


In the third quarter.



> Rose complains to an official at some point.


'Sheed not to be outdone, clocks one after the game.



> Dale Davis and Marcus Fizer have a stare-off.


Not sure if they are looking at someone else or in a mirror.



> And Retros shank thing will happen, too.


Which will give way to more articles about the league being out of control.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

:laugh: 

Stuff like this makes my day!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Oh - Thanks L4L. You Portland Cats are pretty funny, too. I check out the board to see how my man, Scottie, is perceived over there.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Bulls get killed, road woes continue. I doubt I'll even watch this game tonight. Got better things to do because its Friiiiiiiday.


Same here as much as I'd like to see the Bulls get killed, Friday nights where I aint working are a rarity. I'll be sure to tape it however and who knows maybe they can somehow beat those Jail Blazers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Portland is 18-2 when they score more fastbreak points than their opp.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Both teams score about the same. Portland has had 10 teams score 100 points or more. Bulls 19. Portland gives up 91 a game and we give up 98


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Jamal Crawford starting at PG


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Chandler 2 quick points. 2boards


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

But we have given up 4 off. rebounds!! Too many


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

no defense... oh boy :upset: 

Hassell out w/ 2 fouls, ERob in


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Nuff said. Our bigmen are a ******* embarrassment.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

6 offensive rebounds for Portland already......


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Wallace misses the second FT but Anderson gets the rebound and...scores....Rose then charged with an offensive foul..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 6 offensive rebounds for Portland already......


Make that 8


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Never have the Bulls made things look so easy... FOR THE OTHER TEAM!!!:upset:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Rebounds Portland 14(9 off)
Chicago 6


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Bulls 28-Blaze 31 after 1st quarter

AMAZING when you consider...
we're being out rebounded 14 to 6!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

our bench scored 11 of our 29 points. Out rebounded by 8. giving up 9 off. boards and yet down by only two!! Both teams shooting over 52%!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

35-37, Portland.


i'm sorry. i'm just dumbfounded that the game is still really close this late into the game (almost half way through the 2nd)

where's E-Rob been all our lives!!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Portland announcers said that Portland could tripple team Curry and Fizer and neither one would pass. 

Say Chandler and Marshall should have come in sooner.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Eddy is the best post guard we have 

Bryce Drew had better rebounding instincts than this stiff


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Lizzy's Predictions
> 
> Garbage time will start at 2:37 left in the 2nd quarter




right on schedule...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That 10 foot jumper by Tyson was the longest shot I've ever seen Tyson make. Snapperhead Jones then states that Tyson can make that shot but has trouble when he tries to make a move3 :lol 

What was another poster saying about NBA ticket and the internet? He was telling the truth, alot of avid posters know more about the NBA than most annoucers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

on a good note. Chandler is averaging 18.5 a game against portland! He has 10 first half points. 

54-50!! We are being out rebounded and out shot, yet down by four on the road. They have 11 off rebounds we have 11 TOTAL!! They are shooing 55% we are at 45%


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like Tyson and Jamal came to play tonight.

I wouldn't be at all upset if we were starting ERob ahead of Trent. As far as I can tell, ERob's been playing tangibly better basketball for at least a month and a half. In fact, I'd be more than happy to see no Trent at all and more ERob, more Jamal, and more Fred. I think all of them have been consistently better than Trent... not just over the last couple of games, but for quite a long time now.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Wallace&Davis 

are really..REALLY KILLING
Tyson&donyell


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:upset:     :laugh: 

Can't we all just get along???
:laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wallace is putting the third quarter beatdown on. I'm assuming he's got Marshall on him?

Maybe switch Tyson on him and put Marshall on Davis. LOL, if it's the other way around, then still switch. My god, do something!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

15 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has 10 points. Glad to see that. This is the most minutes he has had in a long time.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Curry's momma must have small hands. 
He is playing well tonight but boy does he let alot of balls get away from him. 

Why did they keep a "valuable asset" like Brunson on the roster if they don't play him?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls can't even win a quarter against these guys.

The 1st team and the 2nd team is getting beat.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Oof! Fizer injury - hope he just hyperextended it.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Hopefully we'll lose to Denver...*

maybe then Krause will realise what bums he brought to this team....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Hope Fizer is ok......


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

If Cartwright conceeds this game with 6 minutes to go, why not do it with Chandler and Curry on the court? Great Corey Blount is really becoming a good player  Maybe in a few years Corey will dominate.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Ouchie! Just saw the Fizer injury on ESPN. It appears just to be hyperextended. I can't recall Marcus ever having other significant injuries. His build is so solid I can't really picture him being hurt badly. Let's hope that's the case.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:no:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> If Cartwright conceeds this game with 6 minutes to go, why not do it with Chandler and Curry on the court? Great Corey Blount is really becoming a good player  Maybe in a few years Corey will dominate.


Got to agree there... I don't see the point in that.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> If Cartwright conceeds this game with 6 minutes to go, why not do it with Chandler and Curry on the court? Great Corey Blount is really becoming a good player  Maybe in a few years Corey will dominate.


He's saving them for tomorrow! 
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Lizzy, they get CHALUPAS! Bump them tacos.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Good game for the Blazers. Damon Stoudamire was the main thing keeping the Bulls in the game in the second half, IMO. It's amazing how close the score was in spite of almost no Bulls having even decent games (Marshall sucked and Rose struggled for much of the game). Actually, I guess Fizer was pretty good before leaving.

I'm glad we don't need to play in the United Center again this year... but I wish you all could come to the Rose Garden more often! 



Ed O.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Not only did the Blazers play exceptionally well, but once again they, like everone else, exploited our most glaring deficiency: no second scoring option after Rose. Pippin and his teamates focused on Rose and turned him into an ordinary player. And the Bulls had no one else to turn to.

And while we're on the subject of strategy, has anyone noticed how more and more teams are applying full court pressure, and how, when that happens, Jamal Crawford disappears, leaving it to Rose to have to bring the ball upcourt as well as do just about everything else for this team it seems.

Crawford's got to find a way to shake free and accept the inbounds pass (maybe a little more muscle would have helped). He then has to impose his will on the defender and find a way to get the ball upcourt and start the offense. We can't keep asking Rose to do _everything_.


----------

